# Where are you going now allowed ?



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Title says it all.... now that you can go away in the MH and stay, where are you off to ?

Those of us not in the UK are still not able to use our MH due to lockdowns, but you lot are freeeee 

So are you taking advantage and where are you going ? Or not...... ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No MoHo, no Go Go.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking forward to December and off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Looking forward to December and off.
> 
> Ray.


Don´t wish your life away, there must be something you can do in between.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Weed.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Weed.
> 
> Ray.


Which weed are you talking about :grin2:

Pulling or taking.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The ones I'm told to pull.

Ray.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

First trip out this year and first for six months.


We went to the C&CC site at Salisbury from Friday to Sunday, clear blue skies and bright sunshine although the wind ranged from a light to a stiff breeze and from cooling to chilling us to our bones!


The site was quite full, the sanitary blocks were all shut up though. One thing I noticed, motorhomes were by far in the majority compared to caravans, I'd say the ratio was 75% motorhomes to 25% caravans, didn't see any tenters although you'd have to be pretty hardy to be tenting out of choice at the moment, it's still bloody cold at night.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We have to wait another week or so before feeling able to go away after the second vaccination.

Then four or five days - if it's not School holidays - somewhere reasonably local in case we have any problems - leaking taps, heater faults, etc - and then go further in a couple of months - East coast possibly.

We still have a Eurotunnel ticket (voucher) to go to France but that's probably more likely next year the way Macron is performing with the French vaccine roll out.

Play it by ear and hope another 'wave' doesn't hit the Country.

The Wife bringing home supplies .....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have just come back from our first trip of the year (since December 16th actually). We went to Pembrey C&MC site for 4 nights and then Llwyngwair Manor site for 7 nights. It was just great to be away in the Mh again.

*Other trips already booked for this year...*

- Off to Pembrey again next Monday for 4 nights as we enjoyed it so much. Its less than an hour from home.

- Later in May: Cardiff and Cirencester for 14 nights

- June: Cheltenham, Cornwall and Devon for 26 nights

- Jul/Aug - North Wales for 24 nights

We haven't booked September yet however our plans are either the Italian lakes (Lake Iseo specifically) or the south of France, depending on the covid situation/travel rules at the time. The back up is a month long tour of Ireland, again rules dependent. Failing that it will either be East Anglia/Broads or Northumberland.

Hopefully we can get back to normal next year.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Last two nights on the Exeter Racecourse CMC site, only about 10-15% occupied.

Now at the CMC Hillhead site at Brixham, only 40 units present, really odd to see it so empty.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice part of the country, the coastal pathway around Berry Head towards Dartmouth is brilliant with stunning views, if you venture into Dartmouth, go to the "Good Intent", one road inland from the Lower Ferry, but do not think about taking a MH across there - Dartmouth is not designed for anything larger than a Berlingo......

With the MH use the Higher ferry ONLY, easy parking on left as you leave ferry, park there and walk through town past boat pound towards Lower Ferry and what used to be the ONLY hospital - about the size of a small Doctor's surgery...... not sure it is still functioning.

Some great restaurants in that locality or as you drive out of Dartmouth towards Plymouth there is a nice pub on the right (forgotten the name) by a right angled left bend, good size car park.

Or, go round the coast towards Slapton, but check the road is open before venturing along as it is often closed due to storm action. The CMC Slapton site is good and there is great pub + beer garden near there (off the main road so a little walk from the site.). The WW2 tank on the beach used to begin the sea (casualty of disastrous practice for D-Day landings), worth a short visit - I helped pull it out of the sea into its present position. The boat in the background of these pictures is 'British Diver' at that time a boat owned by the British Sub Aqua Club of which I was SW Regional Coach when the tank was pulled out, Pete Bernardes, it's skipper is driving the inflatable below. My suit is drying at the front of 'British Diver'....... I was probably below eating after a very long day that started the evening before !

https://exercisetigermemorial.co.uk/ken-small

One of my memories, Ken Small was a really enthusiastic owner and leader of the Project, although very frustrated by the repeated weather delays.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have probably mentioned before Dave I got Ken Small to autograph his book to me in the car park at Slapton. Still got it "The Forgotten Dead".

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The only place i can go is the next town but only for to buy something or for exercise as we are locked down but in the town i live we have two beaches and the bars are open till 8pm although you have to sit outside you are allowed to sit inside between 6-30am till 9-30am and 1pm to 4pm so this must be a rest period for the virus


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Went up to Penrith for 2 nights on 16/4. First time away without our 2 daughters, seemed very strange but unfortunately for them they both had work at the local Co-oP. 
Going back again this coming weekend for 3 nights and again the girls have to work 😂🤣😂


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Penquin 

We are regular visitors to Hillhead so know the area well. Due to Covid the higher ferry to Dartmouth are only taking contactless payments, and as the pedestrian fare is 70p they are not collecting it at present. So pedestrians go free. 

We parked at Kingswear Marina, walk up alongside the railway line to the higher ferry. Crossed over and Had a couple of pints at the Floating Bridge pub on the Dartmouth side. First since last summer, sooooo nice to sit in the sunshine and put the world to rights with my mate who is also staying at Hillhead. The women went off to the Dart Marina Hotel next door for some wine !


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

As an Englishman of a certain age I would prefer to catch the bus from Dartmouth to Slapton (free of charge).
Not the nicest of roads but arguably better than the road from Slapton to Plymouth.

Gordon


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> As an Englishman of a certain age I would prefer to catch the bus from Dartmouth to Slapton (free of charge).
> Not the nicest of roads but arguably better than the road from Slapton to Plymouth.
> 
> Gordon


I have my bus pass, Mrs P doesn't get hers until October :wink2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

MrWez said:


> First trip out this year and first for six months.
> 
> We went to the C&CC site at Salisbury from Friday to Sunday, clear blue skies and bright sunshine although the wind ranged from a light to a stiff breeze and from cooling to chilling us to our bones!
> 
> The site was quite full, the sanitary blocks were all shut up though. One thing I noticed, motorhomes were by far in the majority compared to caravans, I'd say the ratio was 75% motorhomes to 25% caravans, didn't see any tenters although you'd have to be pretty hardy to be tenting out of choice at the moment, it's still bloody cold at night.


I am so jealous! We should have been there at the same time. Son and family live in Salisbury so this site was chosen so we could see them. Our 'teething problems' with the Murvi we bought last September have continued though and the latest obstacle to using it is a clutch problem. Not sure yet when this will be sorted. Frustrated as well as jealous.

Chris


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

ChrisandJohn said:


> I am so jealous! We should have been there at the same time. Son and family live in Salisbury so this site was chosen so we could see them. Our 'teething problems' with the Murvi we bought last September have continued though and the latest obstacle to using it is a clutch problem. Not sure yet when this will be sorted. Frustrated as well as jealous.
> 
> Chris


Sorry to hear about that Chris, hopefully you'll get the chance soon!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

MrWez said:


> Sorry to hear about that Chris, hopefully you'll get the chance soon!


We managed not to lose the deposit by rebooking it for a week in mid June. Had to do this straight away so there was no opportunity to consult my son on his work pattern at that time.

Chris


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We managed not to lose the deposit by rebooking it for a week in mid June. Had to do this straight away so there was no opportunity to consult my son on his work pattern at that time.
> 
> Chris


Finger's crossed then!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, we've just got back from a long weekend away (4 nights), at the C&CC Chichester (Southbourne) site. We had a good weekend.


The site was about 85% full on Friday evening, 2/3rds MH/Campervans the remainder caravans. As the sanitation blocks are closed "own san ess" is required, I think this may be putting some folks off.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That surprises me - I'd expected everywhere to be rammed.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> That surprises me - I'd expected everywhere to be rammed.


 Me too Jean, certainly the last week of the school Easter hols that was the case.

There's certainly been a lot of MH activity on the roads so I was expecting the site to be fuller.

Speaking to a colleague who's a tenter, he's not bothered looking at anywhere until after the next round of Covid restrictions are lifted on the 17th May (which is when, I believe the major clubs will be opening up their toilet/shower blocks).


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I can see why a tenter would want the toilet blocks to be open but it makes no sense, in my mind, to deny yourself a holiday when you've your own facilities on board.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are just back from our second trip so far this year. We had 4 nights at Pembrey C+MC site where the facilities are closed. It hasn't been an issue to us really. Prior to the current situation I used to use on-site facilities, preferring to keep the on board ones for my wife to use. Also unless you have a fully serviced pitch, it meant more work for me filling up with water and emptying the grey. We had a fully service pitch at Pembrey so no worries there. 

Oh, it also means emptying the toilet cassette daily as well as opposed to every other day, in normal times.

All we have done is adjust our daily routine really. The heating and water come on at 'early o'clock' on the timer so we have it piping hot by 8am. i then take first shower and brush my teeth etc. Mrs GMJ then gets up and has a coffee and breakfast by which time the water has heated up for her shower.

It hasn't thrown us out at all really. Prior to these 2 trips I had only used the shower once I think but I have been impressed thus far. We have a good sized cubicle plus the pressure is good and the water red hot.

We had a lovely trip away. the weather was foul on Monday when we left home to get to site and didn't relent all day. The next 3 days were cold but mainly rain free so we managed to get out on our ebikes all 3 days. As I had forgotten to pack the battery chargers I had to use mine in manual mode so as to save the battery for Mrs GMJ's use. Tbh it worked out fine as it is mostly flat in the country park and on the Millennium Coast path.

Anyway, our next trip away is next Friday. we are off to Cardiff for 3 nights and then Cirencester for 11.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone know when sites in France will open or are they already ? Obviously this is particularly aimed at those other members living in France....... but who knows, someone may have heard/read it somewhere..... I haven’t...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Dave not noticed but neighbour with camper is off this week and he usually stays on sites. So answer is probably yes.

Found it Dave. https://www.connexionfrance.com/Practical/Your-Questions/When-will-campsites-open-in-France
Ooopsss, sorry last year news.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you both had a good time G.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Tuesday 4th May (Star Wars Day) was our eldest daughter's 42 (answer to everything: HitchHikers Guide) birthday so we set off for the north Norfolk coast. :smile2:
We got to the next village (1 mile) when the van filled with acrid fumes and I managed to find somewhere to safely turn round and head back home. :frown2:

I think the blower motor has seized up so we could still use the MH and hope that the windscreen will not need demisting but that is unlikely, so we are here until that can get sorted.

Gordon

[She was born on the morning Maggie T came to power: I'd sat up all night watching the results pour in and getting more and more depressed. Thank goodness I have some good memories of that day. :wink2: ]


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> Tuesday 4th May (Star Wars Day) was our eldest daughter's 42 (answer to everything: HitchHikers Guide) birthday so we set off for the north Norfolk coast. :smile2:
> We got to the next village (1 mile) when the van filled with acrid fumes and I managed to find somewhere to safely turn round and head back home. :frown2:
> 
> I think the blower motor has seized up so we could still use the MH and hope that the windscreen will not need demisting but that is unlikely, so we are here until that can get sorted.
> ...


Margaret Thatcher resigned on my son's 23rd birthday. I have good memories of waking up to that news.

Chris


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got back from 3 nights at Pyesmead Farm, a CL on the Hampshire/Wiltshire border on the edge of the New Forest in a village called Plaitford.


Thoroughly chilled time although the weather yesterday was a bit glum yesterday but we made the best of it. Takeaway food available from the Shoe Inn in Plaitford which was very reasonable and delicious.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off on our 3rd trip away this year next Friday...hot on the heels of last week's. We are going to Cardiff for 3 nights and then Cirencester for 11. We get to Ciren on the day that the facilities will be open again.

Mainly seeing family and friends but we are also away for our wedding anniversary so will hopefully have lunch at the place where we were married.


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

We've just been up to Loch Tummel over the bank holiday weekend. Had really good weather too. This Friday we are off to Kendal where I will have the dubious pleasure of getting my second jab.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just skimming through this thread it sounds as though most of your trips are quite short compared with what we have planned.

We are going from Poland to Greece, departing about 10th June with a ferry from Ancona-Patras on 13th, with 'camping on deck' so living 'at home' for the crossing. Then 3 days later ferry Piraeus- Patmos, stay 3 weeks, fly back, return September an some more time in Patmos, then some time in Peloponnese before ferry back to Italy in mid-Oct.

Still yet to select the route from Katowice to Ancona, depending on Covid restrictions being eased, but even now with PCR tests it is possible, either via Slovakia(8 hours transit0, Austria (GO box) or Germany, W Austria (No GO box) then Italy (Transit 36 hours). Probably two/three Stellplatz/Aostas en-route.

Planning should be fun, but nearer the time.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nicely done Geoff.

We have 26 nights away in June (Cornwall and Devon) and 24 in July/Aug (north Wales). We are hoping to go to Italy in September but have held off from booking that yet. The back up plan for Sept is France or if not possible, the Republic of Ireland.

I am also hopeful that by January we can do our usual 2 months down to and in Spain.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Being a wage slaves (e.g. not retired), we can't book any really long trips, a couple of long weekends, a week in the early summer and 2 1/2 weeks later on in the year.


We can't afford to have to go into quarantine or isolate so crossing the channel will only happen if 1. We don't need to quarantine/isolate, and 2. There's something worth going to see and do whilst we're there (e.g. night time curfews, restaurants, bars and other venues being closed etc). If we do cross the channel, the only real planning we do is to follow the good weather.


In case we can't cross the channel we've meticulously planned a UK based alternative as the ability to be spontaneous is so limiting here. Personally, I find that so stifling but mostly it's due to lack of places to pitch.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

MrWez said:


> Being a wage slaves (e.g. not retired), we can't book any really long trips, a couple of long weekends, a week in the early summer and 2 1/2 weeks later on in the year.
> 
> We can't afford to have to go into quarantine or isolate so crossing the channel will only happen if 1. We don't need to quarantine/isolate, and 2. There's something worth going to see and do whilst we're there (e.g. night time curfews, restaurants, bars and other venues being closed etc). If we do cross the channel, the only real planning we do is to follow the good weather.
> 
> In case we can't cross the channel we've meticulously planned a UK based alternative as the ability to be spontaneous is so limiting here. Personally, *I find that so stifling but mostly it's due to lack of places to pitch.*




Have you never even tried wildcamping? I did it all over the UK for a couple of years - there are several counties which publish available CP for MHs, but generaly I just pulled up on a verge, away from houses and gateways.

What is the problem?

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But not for the black waste Geoff?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> [/B][/B]
> 
> Have you never even tried wildcamping? I did it all over the UK for a couple of years - there are several counties which publish available CP for MHs, but generaly I just pulled up on a verge, away from houses and gateways.
> 
> ...


Speaking as ex what are now called expeditionary forces, I'm firmly of the view that there's no such thing as wild camping in a motorhome (or a caravan or tent for that matter)! Bivvying, that's wild camping but camping off grid in a motorhome isn't wild.

Me and my colleagues (who are ex RAF Support Helicopter, Fleet Air Arm Junglies or Army and used to bivvying), were discussing how people refer to off grid camping as wild camping, the conversation went roughly like this:

One of the team mentioned somebody had been parked up in a verge near them in a motorhome for a couple of days...

Me: "Some motorhhomers call that wild camping".

After much guffawing and scoffing (which went on for a long time), the conversation carried on like this...

"But you're in a motorhome, you're not freezing your knackers off, getting wet, getting trampled by the local wildlife and you don't have to dig a scrape to have a poo!"

"I know" I replied,

"What's so wild about that"? they asked,

"You don't have lecky or water" I replied, matter of factly,

"We refer you to our earlier comment, you're not freezing your knackers off, getting wet, getting trampled by the local wildlife and you don't have to dig a scrape to have a poo!" they replied,

"I know" I replied,

"So there's nothing actually wild about it" they pressed,

"Not really" I replied,

"All of those times you had to bivvy out on Salisbury Plain or Stamford or Otterburn you would have killed to be tucked up nice and warm in a motorhome wouldn't you"? they asked,

"Absolutely" I replied,

"And you wouldn't have called that wild would you"?

"Nope"! I replied,

"So what do you call the type of camping this bloke (referring to the motorhomer parked up in the verge), was doing wild camping would you"? they asked,

"No, at best, it's off grid camping" I replied.

Some still scoffed at that but we moved on to something else after that.

But like them, I'm ideologically opposed to calling off grid camping wild camping. I suppose the only wild bit is getting rid of your black waste but it's still not the same as digging a scrape is it?>

I guess it's all about perspective really. I must say I don't miss the taste of hexamine in my food either.

Apart from that, the wonderful MrsWez is against the idea and wouldn't settle and if she's not a happy camper, I won't be (she's all right with aires and FP, taking the view that you're meant to be there).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK it's not really 'wild' camping but more like 'sensible' camping. Or as one RV manufacturer put on the spare wheel cover "Roughing it Smoothly" 

Ray.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

raynipper said:


> OK it's not really 'wild' camping but more like 'sensible' camping. Or as one RV manufacturer put on the spare wheel cover "Roughing it Smoothly"
> 
> Ray.


I think that's a good way of describing it Ray


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

@MrWez
Of course its not wild camping, but certainly off grid. And I for myself, of a certain age, can't be bothered anymore lying under a wet tarp, clammy sleeping bag while trying to make a fire in the rain. Nah, as Ray said, roughing it smoothly it is for us. Still a lot of fun to be had making the right choice on where to pull over for the night. Right along the Silver Sands at Morar or Loch Earn where they give you 3 nights in a laybay right by the Lochside. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MrWez said:


> Speaking as ex what are now called expeditionary forces, I'm firmly of the view that there's no such thing as wild camping in a motorhome (or a caravan or tent for that matter)! Bivvying, that's wild camping but camping off grid in a motorhome isn't wild.
> 
> Me and my colleagues (who are ex RAF Support Helicopter, Fleet Air Arm Junglies or Army and used to bivvying), were discussing how people refer to off grid camping as wild camping, the conversation went roughly like this:
> 
> ...


So why do you have a motorhome then?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> So why do you have a motorhome then?


Precisely because I used to have to bivvy for a living - not out of choice!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

MrWez

There's a good forum for off grid camping which might be worth your while joining.

You won't like the name though as its called wildcamping.co.uk 

If you join you will have access to 000's of off grid camping spots via an interactive map and app.


PS Loving the avatar of Roobarb. I went to school with a lad who got the nickname Custard as some of us thought he looked like the purple cat! A bit unfortunate especially when he joined the Police after school and we'd see hi out on the beat! Difficult to impose order when regaled with: "Alright Cust, how are you?"


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

GMJ said:


> MrWez
> 
> There's a good forum for off grid camping which might be worth your while joining.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, you're right, I don't like the name but it is what it is. I'll take a look. I don't really see how so-called wild camping is much different from turning up at a rally and being without EHU etc.

Love the Custard tale, reminds me of when I was in the RAF and one of the lads took a commission, when he turned up at our unit some years later he'd given himself a more officer like name, needless to say we all remembered his nickname. As you say, difficult to maintain authority when people are calling you by your old nickname.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think the thrust of the site is mainly for single units to wildcamp/off grid rather than rallies. It's a great resource tbf and I think it would suit you. There's an active, friendly forum as well. 

Whilst I don't go off grid myself, I have updated the stopping places around where I live for any folks who like wilding (sorry...off gridding!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For us we consider wilding to be off the beaten track. We have never stayed on a campsite since we started in a tent 16 years ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tell a lie, we did stay on a couple of sites when tenting, but only one in a van which was Sligachan on Skye whilst it was closed for winter, we had imbibed at the Hotel opposite.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> For us we consider wilding to be off the beaten track. We have never stayed on a campsite since we started in a tent 16 years ago.


Like I say Kev, I just consider that to be off grid, wilding is bivvying to me based on 16 years of field deployments. A motorhome is luxury and therefore not wild.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Semantics really, and a matter of perspective, your perspective is by its nature quite extreme, and respectfully not really valid in this context, sort of one man's mea t etc.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Semantics really, and a matter of perspective, your perspective is by its nature quite extreme, and respectfully not really valid in this context, sort of one man's mea t etc.


I agree it's one man's meat etc. I could equally argue that your perspective, through its lack of extreme, is respectfully, just trying to make something quite normal sound edgy. As I said, I don't really see how what you call wilding is any different to what many people do throughout the year on rallies and DA meets, it's just a field, you've got no hook-up, mains water or waste...

Like you say, it's a question of perspective.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I see you're in Hampshire, so 😁😁😁😁 I could say you have no idea what winter is like, but I expect you do really just elsewhere, 8 really do not think it's really wild what we like to do, but it had to be called something we just went with the flow, and off grid sounds just a bit twee to me and I would ascribe that to those who build houses off grid because a moho is by construction off grid in itself up to a point.


Some cretins call it boondocking, err ballcocks deffo not that.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I definitely know winters, just as you say elsewhere (and very extreme too).


Boondocks is what some Americans call the back of beyond isn't it. I'd agree, ballcocks to that.


I guess we'll have to agree to disagree then, it's not something we should fall out about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh go on. Not had a good fallout for yonks 😀😁🙂😎


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

"Roughing it Smoothly" - I really like that description!

I'm not sure when it became OK here in NI to use campsites (I took a couple of looks at their extremely complicated route-map out of lockdown n decided I'd wait till I was told!)

Anyway, it is now, so I'm booked in to the only CnCC site (apart from CLs) for 3 nights next week. Hopefully that'll get my confidence back for straying elsewhere.

So now I need to get the jobs done I've been putting off for a year or so - replacing the batteries in the tyre-pal valves for one.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh go on. Not had a good fallout for yonks


Not like you Kev?!

You not feeling well?...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I blame it all on the drugs, I'm just not hearing the voices as much nowadays.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got back from four nights at the C&CC site at Moreton near Dorchester, we really had the great weather at long last!


The Moreton site is conveniently near the train station, we had days out in Poole, Dorchester and yesterday, Weymouth. No surprises that the latter was rammed!


The site itself was almost full (about 98% throughout the weekend). In spite of this, it didn't feel overcrowded, I think they may have removed some pitches to increase the social distancing but I've no real evidence for this.


The sanitation blocks are now open which has brought out the tenters, watching some of them set up or pack-up you can tell that for some of them it's their first time, they're so clueless but I guess we all have to start somewhere, fortunately I joined the military and learned properly!


I had a conversation with one of the tenters this morning as I was cooking breakfast on the Cadac, he had a clear case of Cadac envy, I told him of my old boss who'd felt likewise when he was tent camping,


"How did he overcome it"? he asked,


"Bought a motorhome" I replied ( it's true, he bought a Benimar Mileo 243).


It was a bit of a bittersweet trip though, it was the last in our beloved Bobby the IVth, a Bailey Autograph Approach 745, finger's crossed, our next trip out will be in our new Bailey Autograph 79-4i! We've really loved Bobby the IVth, we've been as far north as Copenhagen, to Potsdam in the east and Mimizan Plage to the south. The furthest west we've been is either Brest or Devon. It's been great but it's time to move on!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're off on the morrow, only 2 days though, have to be back for Friday thing, so tax it in the morning, down into town for grub, I'll go up to the tarn to see whats working or not, need the fridge mainly, so you won't hear from me for a while, not expecting a signal don't all clap at once, play nicely.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have a great trip Kev and I hope all works as it should.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Enjoy yourselves, we will miss your input and look forward to your return, but your absence is for the best possible reason.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off on Friday for 23 nights - our first big trip of the year.









2 nights in Cheltenham so we can see Mrs GMJ's dad and our son (who lives in Gloucester). We can't get the old boy out for lunch these days as he is wary of the Covid. Fair enough.

Then 11 nights in Cornwall near Mevagissey followed by 9 nights in Devon near Dawlish. Then 1 night in Malmesbury on our way home.

Fingers crossed for some nice weather and good health, after the last aborted trip!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev's just posted on another thread that the fridge is not working on gas


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

patp said:


> Kev's just posted on another thread that the fridge is not working on gas


Can you point me to the thread please?

I seem to recall in our first motorhome the fridge wouldn't work if the MH wasn't level within reason, for the life of me I can't remember whether that was on gas or electric but it is the reason why we still level our MH when out and about.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

@MrWez It was the thread called "What are you getting up to today"


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came down to Donaghadee which has a French style bourne and was a lovely place to stop overnight. Apparently too lovely as it's now forbidden to use the parking from midnight to 6am

Donaghadee's loss cos I know a lot of folk used to park up n go for a meal in one of the harbour-side restaurants.

The reasoning seemed to be that with a bourne and people staying over, you really have a campsite, and there are special rules governing campsites.

So I came on down to Millisle, another lovely spot on the Ards peninsula.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We are on a forest car park mprth of Helmsley, going to see some birds of prey tomorrow.

Fridge lights okay and stays lit as long as the button is held in, this points me to the wassaname being duff, can't think whats called but the flame gives a current which holds the gas valve open, not a big job for a fit person so I'll just get it looked at in case I'm wrong, the Nordelectric control panel seems to have a mind of its own (Italian made so no surprise there then) and the LB is at 11.9V so I need to get a meter on the terminals to see if it is charging, otherwise it's okay so far.

Oh yeah tyres are pumped up way too high so going to check them tomorrow, door label says 79psi ffs.


Despite having only a 5 speed box its not too bad too drive below 60ish, MPG shows as 28.8 but I'm sure i can better that, its supposed to have had a service recently, I'm not convinced so I'll give all the filtets a coat of looking at when I get home.


Signal is pants here icon is H+ I have to hold phone high to send.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We are on a forest car park mprth of Helmsley, going to see some birds of prey tomorrow.
> 
> Fridge lights okay and stays lit as long as the button is held in, this points me to the wassaname being duff, can't think whats called but the flame gives a current which holds the gas valve open, not a big job for a fit person so I'll just get it looked at in case I'm wrong,


That'll be the thermocouple then.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

MrWez said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > Kev's just posted on another thread that the fridge is not working on gas
> ...


Suspect the levelling issue is allow the internal refrigerant gas to circulate correctly.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thermocouple, the very chap. Apart from at home we have been parked pretty level.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Fridges are reported as having a + or - 5 degrees tolerance. We level our MH using a small amount of water in the kitchen sink - if it drains properly that’s OK and the fridge will work. Much easier than using spirit levels as the water is from the tap using the residual pressure from when it was switched on previously.

Cheap, quick and reliable.

It works for us (as does the fridge) using the level supplied by the water draining evenly.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We are on a forest car park mprth of Helmsley, going to see some birds of prey tomorrow.
> 
> Fridge lights okay and stays lit as long as the button is held in, this points me to the wassaname being duff, can't think whats called but the flame gives a current which holds the gas valve open, not a big job for a fit person so I'll just get it looked at in case I'm wrong, the Nordelectric control panel seems to have a mind of its own (Italian made so no surprise there then) and the LB is at 11.9V so I need to get a meter on the terminals to see if it is charging, otherwise it's okay so far.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got away Kev. Hopefully the weather will be kind to you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If you're in Yorkshire why do you need a fridge Kev? Just put the milk outside   

I tried yesterday to get a booking, somewhere nice, for Chris's Birthday. Nothing available unless I want to pay £42 per night. Now I love him dearly but £42 for a patch of grass? Our local CL belongs to a farmer friend. He has installed leccy and water on every pitch and only charges £18. He is booked solid for the rest of the summer and into the autumn so I think we are stuffed.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*We spotted some Spaceships travelling over us near Matlock Bath yesterday ........*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Eeeek!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Level not a problem. I have yried it in a few plsces even car parks. The forest carpark last night had 2 owls which sounfed to be getting jiggy with it. We just haf lunch at the walled garden in helmsley. Off to some castle next.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Try this spot.

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/travellers-forced-move-setting-camp-151002595.html

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like we are finally getting round to going away. Probably week after next. Looks like Flamborough head for a few weeks, lake district then the Isle of Arran all being well. Back sometime in September.

That's the idea anyway. Whether it works out that way who knows. Last year we managed 17 nights before the weather and crowds got too much.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wondered if this year the 'normal' school holidays season of high prices and crowds would be back?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I wondered if this year the 'normal' school holidays season of high prices and crowds would be back?
> 
> Ray.


I think they already are Ray. Its a sellers market as far as accommodation, campsites etc are concerned I reckon.

I think its going it be horrendous which is why Im picking my places carefully. If its naff, Ill just come home.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Looks like we are finally getting round to going away. Probably week after next. Looks like Flamborough head for a few weeks, lake district then the Isle of Arran all being well. Back sometime in September.
> 
> That's the idea anyway. Whether it works out that way who knows. Last year we managed 17 nights before the weather and crowds got too much.


Hi Barry

You must have edited first word 'Looks', because on the edition in my e-mail notification it read 'Loons' and I thought how appropriate. You spoiled a good response.

Glad you are getting away. You both like F'boro and you love Arran, so it should be a good few trips.

It sounds as though you will be away more weeks than us on our Greek trip, which is 30 days from next Tues, then Hiatus flying back for 8+ weeks, then another 5 weeks (4 in Greeece and travelling back)

The planning of administration of our trip is complex, but I think I have nearly got it under control. Basia is in charge of catering and food stocking because it will be a bit of a dash to Ancona, so not much time to enjoy Italy or shop, as we have to do the 600km in 36 hours because of Covid.

Arto goes in for a check-up tomorrow (garage too busy before) so just hope all OK. I washed it today - came up good because last year I had it professionally cleaned and waxed.

Don't forget to wrap Hank up well in duct-tape and Velcro before you set off.

Bon Voyage to all travelling soon.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Today we will make our way over to Cheltenham for 2 nights. Off to see the FiL tomorrow. Our son will pick us up in his car and take us there. then the 3 of us have booked a table for lunch in a pub in Cheltenham. The FiL won't come with us as he is wary of going out due to the virus. Tbh it's more of an excuse as the older he's got the more curmudgeonly he's got, so any reason not to come out is good for him!

Sunday we will drive from Chelt down to Cornwall. We stay between St Austell and Mevagissey at a campsite on the beach (Pentewen Sands). We have 11 nights there, Nice walks; 3 places to eat on site plus a pub in the village; and lovely pasties...what's not to like!

After that we are heading up to Devon to stay at Cofton HP near Dawlish; a new place for us. We will be there for 9 nights.

The last night en route to home, will be in Malmesbury at Burton Hill campsite. Another new site to us however we know Malmesbury well having live only 6 miles from there 2 houses ago.

Weather looks decent for the next week and Mrs GMJ is in good health for her. Just got to load the food in and we can get away. Hopefully I should be back from my second jab by 9.00am.

Can't wait


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds great, Graham. Can you organise my summer next year please? I am gutted that we can not get in anywhere now. It has always been our way to leave booking until the last minute and it has backfired on us now. I had an email from a CL yesterday that sounds promising. Expensive (of course) for a CL which is why it has spaces but it is very nice with some rare breed cattle and sheep on site. Should be fun with a greyhound!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Pat

I booked this up a few months ago. I had a blitz and booked 4 trips. Our main summer trip will be up to north Wales in Jul/Aug when the schools are out and it will be high season. Hopefully that will be OK but could be very busy. In normal times we wouldn't have entertained the idea but needs must.


Half term ends today for many areas, so hopefully when we get to Cornwall on Sunday, most of the emmets will have left...


...but I'll bet good money that some parents will still be there with their kids outside of school holiday times which is just plan wrong!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> ......
> 
> ...but I'll bet good money that some parents will still be there with their kids outside of school holiday times which is just plan wrong!


What's the betting that these self same parents will be demanding and complaining, that their chikd(ren) have missed out on teaching during the pandemic and where are *THEIR *private tutor sessions from the £1.4bn package that they should get ?

I think you are right about it though.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Hi Barry
> 
> You must have edited first word 'Looks', because on the edition in my e-mail notification it read 'Loons' and I thought how appropriate. You spoiled a good response.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Geoff. Gonna be a bit warm in Greece though but I envisage you stood in the sea with a cocktail in your hand. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Sounds good Geoff. *Gonna be a bit warm in Greece though* but I envisage you stood in the sea with a cocktail in your hand. :lol:


Not too warm on the island a as it is quite small and surrounded by sea which is still cool in June - average temp for June is 24C and forecast up to mid June is max 24C and there is usually some Meltemi blowing from the North.

Most of the beaches have tamarisk trees to shelter under. My favourite isolated beach has about seven - they were planted years ago by an Englishman who loved the place, so much that he came back to die there(not on the beach). I met a young guy at the taverna there who had been his private secretary in the old guy's last months and had returned there in his memory, nice gesture. I think of the old guy every time I crest the hill and look down on the bay and see the tops of the trees.

Cocktails Me? Beer, wine and ouzo will do me.

[Note I wrote 'came back' as if I were already there, which I am in mind and soul:grin2:]

Patmos is my 'Arran' - you know what I mean.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Not too warm on the island a as it is quite small and surrounded by sea which is still cool in June - average temp for June is 24C and forecast up to mid June is max 24C and there is usually some Meltemi blowing from the North.
> 
> Most of the beaches have tamarisk trees to shelter under. My favourite isolated beach has about seven - they were planted years ago by an Englishman who loved the place, so much that he came back to die there(not on the beach). I met a young guy at the taverna there who had been his private secretary in the old guy's last months and had returned there in his memory, nice gesture. I think of the old guy every time I crest the hill and look down on the bay and see the tops of the trees.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Just googled it. Sounds a bit like Paxos just south of Corfu. We used to be regular visitors to North Eastern Corfu which is just fantastic and took the seaplane down to Paxos a few times. Im really envious, miss all that. So are you taking the van to the island? Im my experience the little islands are generally not served by car ferries.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Sounds great. Just googled it. Sounds a bit like Paxos just south of Corfu. We used to be regular visitors to North Eastern Corfu which is just fantastic and took the seaplane down to Paxos a few times. Im really envious, miss all that. So are you taking the van to the island? Im my experience the little islands are generally not served by car ferries.


Oh yes we are taking the MH. You must have missed my other posts - I sometimes think i am boring by repetition but obviously some of my 'fans' don't see them.

We leave Katowice next Tues, ferry from Ancona Sun 13th, camping on deck, 3 days on Peloponnese, 17th ferry direct to Patmos. In normal times that service runs daily Piraeus-Patmos-Leros-Kos- Rhodos. Even the big ferries service islands as small as Schinoussa and Koufonissia once or twice a week, because trucks bringing food and gas have to get there.

We are going to leave the MH in a boatyard I know and fly back, then return in Sept to have another couple of weeks on Patmos with my 'Sept Club' friends, incl. Sabine, my old girlfriend, who Basia already met when we all four met up in La Gomera, Canaries. Then 2 weeks on mainland before ferry home.

I very much like Paxos and stopped a few days there - some stories when I see you(could not even be told on FC!)

Apologies to my 'fans' who have already read this stuff, but Barry does not seem to pay attention.>:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Just got back from 9 nights away, 4 nights at a CS Orchard Farm, at Chidham near Bosham in West Sussex, not many people on site but the biblical amounts of rain we had on the Friday would put most people off. This was followed by 3 nights at a small private site called the Spinney in Alresford, Hampshire, it was quite quiet mid-week but numbers picked up towards the end (mostly motorhomers I'm pleased to report). Finally, had two nights at Sopley PYO, on the Hampshire/Dorset border and is also a CS. The latter was a CAMC rally with the West Hampshire centre and our first rally in over 18 months!


Managed to get hardstanding at the first site (which was great because the field was very soft), but was on grass at the other two, the ground was softish at the Spinney but rock hard at Sopley in spite of the recent rain, also managed to get EHU at all three sites.


We had a mix of wet and quite fine weather, especially at Sopley which totally went against the forecast.


All in all, a good time was had and it was our first meaningful trip in the new motorhome with which we're very pleased!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That sounds great on all counts!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We just got back from 23 nights away:

- 2 nights at Briarfields in Cheltenham so we could see our son and Mrs GMJ's dad. We had lunch out with our son on the Saturday and then both came down with stomach upsets...so we won't be using that pub again! Son was fine but then again he's 23 and with the constitution of an ox!

- 11 nights at Pentewan Sands near Megavi...Mevgaviss..Meggasivv...St Austell :grin2:. Mostly very nice weather and lots of cycling on the flat Forest Trail (4 miles to St Austell). We enjoyed a few bimbles around the site and village and also had an afternoon drink out twice, in the local pubs. Rare for us to do that but it was lovely sitting outside having a cheeky pint with the sun out. This is our 'go to' site in Cornwall: huge grass pitches; lots of ablution places; 3 places to eat/drink on site plus few in the village; very friendly staff; a clean, well looked after site.

- 9 nights at Cofton HP near Dawlish Warren. Nice site with good links to bus, train, ferry plus also to the local cycling path. We cycled down to Dawlish Warren a few times and once on to Dawlish itself mostly off road on cycle/pedestrian paths. We got the ferry across to Exmouth once (a bit of an anonymous town centre we thought) and the train to Paignton once (once was enough: another example of a tired seaside town). A nice enough site but next time we'll get a pitch well away from the fishing lakes as the anglers arrive from 6.00 in the morning and despite them all staying on site, they seem to forget that folks are still trying to sleep at that time and have loud conversations. Also the gate to the lakes has a spring and kept slamming (noisily!)

- 1 night at Burton Hill campsite in Mamesbury. Never again!! 40-50m EHU leads all over the place; kids and dogs on the lose and running/playing all around and through the pitch; kids allowed to run around from 7.00am the next 
morning making noise. I felt sorry for the recently retired couple in a MH next to us who were only on their second trip out in their new MH. Their first trip had been to a CL/CS and the look on their faces when they experienced this site, was one of bewilderment!

Anyway, back now. Only 2.5 weeks until we are off to north Wales for a month.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like you found all the problems of sites G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It was only the last night that wasn't great tbh Ray. The other sites were fine and we would go back to them. Like all sites though, you are in the lap of the gods with who your neighbours are I guess. We were quite lucky in that regard as on the first 3 sites there were no real issues.

Mind you whilst at Cornwall, they were an older couple (tuggers) next to us for a few days, who had friends staying somewhere on site. On their last night he got his guitar and uke out and started playing and singing. VERY reminiscent of the Pub Singer that used to be on Steve Wright in the Afternoon's radio programme! Both the guitar and ukelele playing were poor and the singing laughable. Some young folks in a static nearby kept on egging him on too! Taking the **** and he fell for it! Poor chap.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Was his name Barry G?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Christ, he wasn't that bad Ray!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds as if Mrs GMJ's health was good for the trip! Glad all went well.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes Jean, not too bad at all thanks. We both picked up a stomach bug as I mentioned but recovered within a day or two. Aside from that she was in pretty good form and better for a few days in the sun and fresh air.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I was gently trying to wake myself up in the van this morning with a size large hangover when all of a sudden my phone springs to life with a video call and its Captain Over himself @nicholsong calling me from the Greek island of Patmos. So there I am bleary eyed having to look at his smug face with this paradise beach behind him and his van parked on it. Jammy git. It looked amazing.

Glad someone is having a proper adventure. I have asked for some photographs but dont hold your breath. Sadly I think they are flying back Thursday but will return in September.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Flying?! That doesn't count!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Flying?! That doesn't count!


They drove the van down to Greece though all the way from Poland. So I guess that definitely counts. They have to return for a couple of months though before flying back down for the backend in Greece then I assume the drive home.

He has posted me some pics but I dunno if I am allowed to post them. Shall I post them anyway?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have permission (from Basia)  So here is at least one member having a great time away in the van.

Looks like some Mafioso Don!! 










Here he is boring the crap out of some poor couple. "Ah yes I remember when I rounded the Horn in 62 in a bathtub with just a Queen Elisabeth Coronation Tea Towel for a sail". Jammy bugger though. Look at that for a parking spot.










Shirley Valentine










Great picture of Basia but Geoff looks like he maybe just got the bill. :lol:










The Greeks still dont know how to do proper Fish n Chips though. No mushy peas FFS or Beer Batter! ???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulous, makes on quite envious until we see pics of our son in Turkey with 36c daytime and 33c nights. Just can't sleep.
But great pics from Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great to see them out and about enjoying themselves


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Why haven't we heard about Geoff's trip from himself? Or have I missed it?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Why haven't we heard about Geoff's trip from himself? Or have I missed it?


He says he is too busy to get online having fun in the sun. It's either that or he doesnt know how to tether his phone to his laptop but he managed to call me on WhatsApp this morning so there is hope.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

At least he’s doing better than this couple.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At least Basia looks happy and relaxed.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Got back on Wednesday from a 650 mile trip, we were away for 19 nights, stayed on a combination of CLs, club sites and one private site, we called at Bognor Regis (CL), Brighton (club site), Rye (CL), Canterbury (club site), Bearsted (club site), Little Waltham (CL), Kessingland (private site), Sherringham (CL), Cambridge (club site), Oxford (club site).


One day's duff weather and another day where it rained just after we had returned for the day so no complaints there. We did have a few traffic jams going up to Suffolk but after that we had pretty good runs between the sites.


All in all, very happy really.


Did notice there were on average more MH or Campervans compared to Caravans, probably 2/3rds the former and caravans/tents the remaining 1/3rd.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It gets better.......................

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/delays-across-uk-airports-e-130444773.html

Ray.


----------

